# Overclocking on UEFI Bios



## silkstone (Dec 11, 2011)

*Help overclocking i5 2500k*

Hi Guys,

I just upgraded my computer yesterday and got an ASRock board. I went into the bios to do an overclock and it's one of those new types. I had a search (google) and i came up with a few threads about overclocking a i5 2500k and adjusted my settings accordingly.
But i don't know exactly what all the settings do and the average and upper limits to each setting.

Does anyone know if there is a guide about, specific to overclocking, that outlines all the bios options?

Also, as this is my first i5 setup, can anyone tell me if they throttle themselves? i.e. if it runs too much current or too hot, will the processor lower it's clocks automatically?

Thx

Edit - I'm having problems at the moment where i can get to 4.8Ghz stable on load at 1.35-1.375 (don;t know how to get it to stop fluctuating) but as soon as it goes back to idle it crashes.


----------



## dipsta (Dec 13, 2011)

hello mates have u disabled spread spectrum? 
try these settings 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156191


----------



## silkstone (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine has different bios options  and doesn;t actually tell me the core voltage in bios under the overclocking options and the one in the system status only tells me the current voltage.

I'm really confused about the turbo voltage boost and the voltage offset option. I'm not sure which to use.

ftp://174.142.97.10/manual/P67 Pro3 SE.pdf

That's the manual for my board (page 42-43)
and these are the settings i have

-Load Optimized CPU OC Setting

CPU Control
-CPU Ratio Setting 
-Intel SpeedStep Technology
-Intel Turbo Boost Technology
-Turbo Boost Power Limit
-Additional Turbo Voltage 
-Core Current Limit
-Host Clock Override (BCLK)
-Spread Spectrum
Next is Ram options so i'll leave them out

then

Voltage Control
-Power Saving Mode
-CPU Voltage Offset
-DRAM Voltage
-CPU PLL Voltage
-VTT Voltage
-PCH Voltage
-VCCSA Voltage

I'm missing a lot of options that i see on other uefi bios  (e.g. LLC)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 15, 2011)

Is turbo boost on or off?

I would think you want it off to stop voltage fluctuation, as well as any dirrectly related functions; aka -Turbo Boost Power Limit, -Additional Turbo Voltage , -Power Saving Mode...


----------



## silkstone (Dec 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Is turbo boost on or off?
> 
> I would think you want it off to stop voltage fluctuation, as well as any dirrectly related functions; aka -Turbo Boost Power Limit-Additional Turbo Voltage , -Power Saving Mode...



I can't see a way not to use turbo boost. Also from what i've been reading it's good to have the cpu underclock itself and not run at 4.xxghz the whole time


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 15, 2011)

My understanding is that when you overclock you need to disable this feature as it does not work outside of stock chip settings.  I may be wrong here, but Intel designed chip at 3.3v -3.7v:  http://ark.intel.com/products/52210/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-Processor-(6M-Cache-3_30-GHz)

You need to apply constant voltage without any auto tuning features.

As far as not running constant overclock.. does your bios allow for saving multiple settings???


----------



## dipsta (Dec 15, 2011)

Right the reason ur bios looks different is because u have the old bios download the latest revision through asus and update then just simpy copy mine an wrockers details


----------



## silkstone (Dec 16, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> My understanding is that when you overclock you need to disable this feature as it does not work outside of stock chip settings.  I may be wrong here, but Intel designed chip at 3.3v -3.7v:  http://ark.intel.com/products/52210/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-Processor-(6M-Cache-3_30-GHz)
> 
> You need to apply constant voltage without any auto tuning features.
> 
> As far as not running constant overclock.. does your bios allow for saving multiple settings???



Yea, my bios allows me to save multiple settings.

I've been reading other threads and i see people are able to chose a solid 1.275v when there cpu is at 4.8ghz or so and then a solid 1.0v when it is at 1.6ghz for example.

My cpu varies between 1.248 and 1.256v when using auto settings and goes higher when i choose 4.6ghz and 4.8ghz

I have no idea how to set the turbo on this so it gives a constant voltage and does not fluctuate at turbo



dipsta said:


> Right the reason ur bios looks different is because u have the old bios download the latest revision through asus and update then just simpy copy mine an wrockers details




I just updated to the latest bios. Options are still the same, no LLC and no value telling me the current voltage setting


----------



## dipsta (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats strange what version bios is it showing on the first page? And its definately an extreme 4 gen 3 z68?


----------



## dipsta (Dec 16, 2011)

Im currently at5.0 ghz at 1.368-1.375v ,
I can get 4.8 at just under 1.3v however i may have been lucky with the chip... Some are better not many and some are worse! 

Screenshot your bios and i will take a look either use a phone to photo your screen!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 16, 2011)

Is there an option for you to set the CPU voltage manually?  I had a really hard time with the offset voltage, with it either being too high on load or too low on idle, so I just switched to manual.

Also, I turned off turbo and speedstep, but left all the C-states on auto, so it still downclocks to 1600mhz at idle, but without taking the voltage down much.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 16, 2011)

dipsta said:


> Thats strange what version bios is it showing on the first page? And its definately an extreme 4 gen 3 z68?



It's a p67 pro 3 SE. I'll put some photo's up as soon as i get chance.




theJesus said:


> Is there an option for you to set the CPU voltage manually?  I had a really hard time with the offset voltage, with it either being too high on load or too low on idle, so I just switched to manual.
> 
> Also, I turned off turbo and speedstep, but left all the C-states on auto, so it still downclocks to 1600mhz at idle, but without taking the voltage down much.



No option  just 2 offset voltages.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 16, 2011)

Voltage offset = vdroop, so, disable and set manual voltage.

These areas per manual:

Internal PLL Overvoltage
Use this item to enable or disable CPU Internal PLL Overvoltage function.
{set to enable}

Intel Turbo Boost Technology
Use this item to enable or disable Intel Turbo Boost Technology. Turbo
Boost allows processor cores to run faster than marked frequency in
speci c condition. The default value is [Enabled].
{set to disable}

Turbo Boost Power Limit
Use this item to adjust Turbo Boost power limit. Con guration options: [Auto]
and [Manual]. The default value is [Auto].
{set to manual}

Additional Turbo Voltage
Use this item to add voltage when CPU is in Turbo mode.
{not needed, disable, as you set previous to disable}

Core Current Limit
Use this item to add voltage when CPU is in Turbo mode.
{not needed, disable, as you set previous to disable}

CPU Thermal Throttling
You may select [Enabled] to enable CPU internal thermal control
mechanism to keep the CPU from overheated.
{set to disable...at your own risk}

Above presumes constant 24/7 overclock without Turbo Mode.


----------

